# After Breakthrough Games, Gallinari Disavows Stardom



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> AN FRANCISCO — Over the span of six quarters, played over two nights, in two time zones, Danilo Gallinari unleashed a small arsenal of offensive artistry: swift drives, clever fakes, fadeaways, dunks, layups, 3-pointers and a steady string of free throws.
> 
> On Tuesday night, Gallinari helped spearhead a furious second-half rally in a loss in Denver. On Wednesday, he propelled the Knicks to a victory in Sacramento. He was dynamic, confident, crafty — everything the Knicks hoped he could be when they made him the sixth pick in the 2008 draft.
> 
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/19/sports/basketball/19knicks.html?_r=2&ref=basketball


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

This team needs gallo to play well.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Gallo has been a monster the past 4 games and the knicks have won 3 of them. Im starting to sense a correlation....


----------

